# Advice and ideas for quick scare tactics for a survival Larp



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

So I have roughly 2 weeks left of planning and prop making time for a Larp event I'm running in Massachusetts. For anyone who doesn't know LARP stands for Live Action Roleplay and is essentially a costumed event where players take part in a story and though their actions can effect the overall outcome.

Normally we run a high fantasy game but this event players will be forced to spend much of the game in the 'Nightmare' where we plan to have them face monsters I've been calling Faceless Horrors as well as other denizens of nightmare.

Often there is already an element of fear involved with the game as they have to fight for their survival on a regular basis so this event there will be many restrictions on healing and skills that would normally let you survive or recover from lethal wounds. Once killed in the nightmare players will wake up, and be unable to take part in that portion of the event except as volunteers or monsters.

SO, while I go through your forums looking for more ideas I thought I might be able to pick your brains for cheap easy scare tactics we might use to give this event an extra element of fear that people come to expect from a survival game.









Faceless Horror

Possibly have them steal Eyes because 'They have seen fear'
WP_000863.jpg Photo by MortalMagus | Photobucket

Or maybe steal mouths because 'your screams are delicious'
WP_000864.jpg Photo by MortalMagus | Photobucket

Would love any feedback or ideas.
Thanks


----------

